# From A Newbie To A Newbie---Vol 2.



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

When my aim begins to wander during target practice I have just noticed it isn't automatically about my release or my hold. It is been about my posture.

As the morning temps climb I get a little slouchy, even in the shade as the shirt comes off. I say to myself, "Stand up, shoulders engaged, breathe!".

One more thing. Shooting and thinking at the same time is a recipe for disaster. Try this at home. Shoot 12 rounds at the target. Then shoot 12 rounds thinking about your Aunt Sarah and how much you miss her.

Just Shoot It! MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

How true MM.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

good advise. this applies to all forms of shooting- posture, breathing, focus.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I found myself doing this exact same thing at the ECST . I'd find my accuracy waning and realize I was slumping in my stance and just flinging ammo instead of deliberately shooting. When I stood up straight and paid attention things would come back into line.
Good post!


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> When my aim begins to wander during target practice I have just noticed it isn't automatically about my release or my hold. It is been about my posture.
> As the morning temps climb I get a little slouchy, even in the shade as the shirt comes off. I say to myself, "Stand up, shoulders engaged, breathe!".
> One more thing. Shooting and thinking at the same time is a recipe for disaster. Try this at home. Shoot 12 rounds at the target. Then shoot 12 rounds thinking about your Aunt Sarah and how much you miss her.
> Just Shoot It! MM
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What area by of the Mojave desert be are you located?I'm in Kingman


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Randroid said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > When my aim begins to wander during target practice I have just noticed it isn't automatically about my release or my hold. It is been about my posture.
> ...


Hey Randroid. I'm near Henderson depending on the day!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

